# When can I apply to renew my visa?



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!!  What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY!  Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY!  Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married.  You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!!  You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------

